# Salmon fillets as saltwater fishing bait



## Thrifty Angler

I have a question about salmon fillets. Can strips of salmon be used to catch saltwater fish in our area?

Thanks


----------



## fishwagon

yea, but you might just have to change your name. I stick with what they are used to eating. I wouldn't want a big red drum or striper to pass up my chunk of salmon because it wasn't used to eating it. Most fish would probably take a sniff, and be finicky at best about something as foreign as salmon. I would rather give them something they can....er trust!


----------



## Fishman

Gee sound like you want to use a mighty expensive piece of bait. Save the salmon for the dinner table.


----------



## FishSlaya

Yes it can be used as bait. I found it works great with flounder. Before everyone freaks out. My bro, worked in a supermarket. When fish was expired or had been sitting out all day with no buyers he would bring it home to use as bait. I would not want to eat it cause it was old and stinky, but the flounder seemed to love it. Cut it in a strip about 3 inches long and about 1-2 wide the flounder would tear it up. I would never cut up a good fresh salmon, but rather then feed it to the flies I would rather use it as bait.


----------



## fishaholic

I have seen a couple of guys fishing with very large (1.5') strips of salmon for sharks at the CBBT. I was shocked at how much salmon they brought (5 gallon bucket full of strips and chum). Quite an expensive way to fish I thought.


----------



## Wilber

Thrifty, is that with or without a lemon dill sause.

In my book it would be like fishing with a soft crab, I'd rather have the soft crab than what ever I catch with it.


----------



## Fish N Fool

high end ¿¿¿
but its no worse than using sirloin steak for flounder
my pops taught me that one laghed the first time i went out on the boat and he broke out the steak but it works and its a cheap bait he goes to the grocery stores managers special dept and gets old sirloin and slice it in thin strips works for croaker spot blues and various other fish
good luck tight lines 
 










still have not tried in surf


----------



## CrawFish

*chicken strips*

i've used chicken strips before and caught croakers and blues on them... and i save the bones for the crabs... cheap and work well for those aggressive feeders... in the summer time i have at least 5 diff bait that i bring to the pier: chicken, shrimps, worms, clams, mussels, cutbaits...never steak before.. gota try that once.. if one doesn't work, the other should work... you'd never know... as long as my line's in the water and baited.. there's hope...


----------



## johnnyleo11

I've used strips of chicken breasts cut up like triangle shapes of squid to go fishing before. I would cut them up and stick them in a ziploc bag, add some water, some garlic powder, and a little bit of salt so the garlic could work in to the flesh, then let it "marinade" for a couple of hours. The chicken stays pretty good on the hook so you can really heave it out there without worrying your bait is going to fly off. I've caught trout, blues, spots, croakers and even a pompano. I also have thrown in some chicken blood into the bag to really stink it up, and that would attract some sharks, if that's what you really are going after. A positive for using chicken, you don't smell like fish or squid after you're done. Drawback is that you smell like garlic for two or three days!


----------



## Tater Salad

I should think that a fish willing to eat chicken strips would be willing to eat most anything.

:barf:


----------



## Thrifty Angler

*thanks guys!*

I am not fond of salmon. Just don't care for the taste of it......with or without the lemon dill sauce.:jawdrop: 

Guess yall can tell I have been watching alaskan fishing shows. Sure beat looking out the window at all the rain this past week. 

I was not sure if salmon would be a good possible bait. Seeing that it's not from these waters. 

Cost wise.......it's not too bad. Sometimes you can get a large fillet at a very reasonable price per pound. Even at $4.99 per pound.........it sure beats 7 something for a dozen bloodworms.....pound for pound that is........or should i say pound for fractions of an ounce, lol.

Thanks again. I will give it a try. I too like to take an arsenal of baits. I look at it the same as I look at fishing on a pier. You never know how the weather is going to be so it's best to be prepared for whatever comes your way. Bring a variety. Similarly....the ever so familiar rule of thumb I follow is.......if it's not effective take it off.....same as with bait from a hook. 

Thanks for the beef steak tip. That tough stuff should get good mileage on a hook. Should be as durable as squid. Chicken is ok too. But no garlic will I use. I know it's a good rule of thumb to season your fish from within the cavity. But stuffing it before you get it out of the water.......I'll have to pass on that one. I'll opt for the ole tried and true method of putting my garlic on topically, lol.

Thanks for the tips all.


----------



## ccc6588

I guess you have to use your imagination. Salmon or steak for bait. Now, I woudn't have thought of that. Who knows, the color or oil may be a good attractant.

I think this year, I am going to experiment with different and unusual baits. If anyone has success, please post.


----------



## Fish N Fool

hey one good thing about the steak is you can usually catch 5 or more fish or till it turns white or kinda brown then the fish dont seem to like it


----------



## GoneFish'n

Salmon is great cutbait for catfish. Last fall I had caught about a dozen nice catfish on chunks of salmon in the Colorado River in Arizona. To my surprise, I had also caught a 6 lb large mouth bass.


----------



## kb

I have used fatback in the past. Caught small blues on the sound pier at Topsail[no longer their] at night under the lights with a moving tide. KB


----------

